# 2.0



## wpp (Aug 19, 2017)

is there any love out here for the m&p 2.0 9mm, come on don't be bashful.:smt1099


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

wpp said:


> is there any love out here for the m&p 2.0 9mm, come on don't be bashful.:smt1099


Hello and welcome! If I was not already so heavily invested in the M&P's that I already have, I would have the 2.0! :smt033


----------



## DesertDrifter29 (Sep 21, 2016)

*I have love for it!*

Love mine. First pic is after I put an Apex Flatty in it and the first one was right after I got it. The only other thing I did other than the trigger was throw some Trijicon HD XR's night sights on it.


----------



## shepsan (Jan 22, 2013)

My M2.0 has been flawless. Not a single failure for the first 2,000 rounds. Eats every brand, type and weight of ammo.
Is extremely accurate at defensive distances and fast on realignment after recoil.

I alternate it with a Shield9 depending on attire.

Attached is a double and triple tap target


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

That target helps a lot. Am I seeing powder burns on the paper. Was it a foot in front of the muzzle or was it 25 yards down range? 

I remember about a year ago at a public range. I saw a guy with his new Glock M19 and the target had to have been 6 feet in front of the muzzle. Later I asked him why. He said most of his practice with his new gun was at normal combat distances but that one last target was for posting online. LOL


----------



## shepsan (Jan 22, 2013)

It was neither. It was at 5 yards from the target, the distance I practice my defensive drills.

With my almost 90 year old eyes, I can hardly see 25 yards away less more than put hits on a target that distant.

The only time I produce powder burns on target is when I practice point-shooting drills. Then, I do start at arms length from the target and move backwards shooting and lifting my arms from my waist stopping at an isosceles stance until the magazine or magazines runs out.

If I do want to shoot at 25 yards or more, I use my Ruger9 PC Carbine with its Vortex Crossfire Red Dot mounted.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Shepsan, I was just kidding. That's why I put the wink icon there.


----------



## shepsan (Jan 22, 2013)

No offense taken. I was laughing at the thought of trying to hit a target at 25 yards without a scope. The safest place to be would be directly in front of me if I tried to shoot that distance without aids.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

shepsan said:


> No offense taken. I was laughing at the thought of trying to hit a target at 25 yards without a scope. The safest place to be would be directly in front of me if I tried to shoot that distance without aids.


Heheheh, Well my friend, we're in the same boat with my progressively worse getting diabetic eyesight. I still practice pistol at 25 yards at the very longest. For now, I seem okay, but I'm afraid soon my groups might become "Minute of Barn Door." As long as they're still Minute of Bad Guy, I'll keep trying. :smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Even with normal eyesight (well...corrected to normal, anyway) I have always had trouble making sure center-of-mass hits at 25 yards. Center-of-mass. Maybe. But center-of-bullseye? Never!

When 25-yard shooting came up in our practical-shooting matches, for instance in the PPC Course, I found that it was worth taking the time to go down into rollover prone. With practice, it's not difficult (if you're young); and it really does make a difference.
In rollover prone, Mother Earth steadies the pistol for you. If you concentrate on sight picture and trigger press, you'll hit the target paper somewhere, even if you're using big, thick, coarse sights.

Now that I'm old, I wouldn't go into rollover prone unless I were directly threatened by someone who was leaving me no escape route. At my age, evasion-and-escape beats rollover prone every time.
The problem isn't so much getting down into prone, although it would now take me quite a (relatively) long time to do it. The problem is getting back up again.

But if you're around 40 years old, which was my age when I learned the technique, it's really not a problem. I continued using it in formal matches until I was about 60, and then, thanks to arthritis, I had to give it up.

If anybody wants tips on how to do it, send me a PM.


----------

